# Wifi sd card Canon XTI



## mike_menard (Mar 21, 2015)

I was researching for a way to take photos fron a distance and have them automatically sync to my computer. 

 I have a Canon XTI so I researched the wifi cards and the one I found's website said that it wasn't compatible with my camera. 

Any ideas or products that work? 

Again,  the goal is to take a photo and have then sync to the computer automatically,  without selecting or pressibg anything.


----------



## zeds (Mar 22, 2015)

sorry i don't know about that's.
but i interest to with your topic.
i will stay to know good response from other member.


----------

